# Foto-Wettbewerb



## Wolfmania (15. August 2011)

Moin,
in einem anderen Forum was nun leider geschlossen wurde haben wir einen Foto-Wettbewerb gemacht - jeden Monat wurde ein Thema (oder auch mal zwei gleichbzeitig) vorgeschlagen (z.B. Fortbewegung, Technik, Personen, Momente etc etc) und dann konnte man innerhalb von 14 Tagen ein passenes, selbst geschossenes Bild reinstellen was die anderen dann bewertet haben. Hätten hier auch einige Bock auf sowas ??


----------



## monthy (15. August 2011)

Bin dabei.

Habe zwar erst seit ca. 2 Wochen eine Spiegelreflex, finde das Thema aber interessant.


----------



## Wolfmania (15. August 2011)

ich auch erst seit März - welche haste denn ?


----------



## tonygt (15. August 2011)

Klingt gut, wär ich auf jeden fall auch dabei.
Man müsste allerdings noch die Rahmen Bedingung festlegen.
Z.b. nach welchen Kriterien gewertet wird, wie gewertet wird, Ob Bildmanipulation erlaubt ist und in welchem Umfang.


----------



## H2OTest (15. August 2011)

und man sollte das ganze in der desiner lounge machen


----------



## tonygt (15. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> und man sollte das ganze in der desiner lounge machen



Nein, Designer Lounge ist tot da Voten dann vieleicht 4 Leute. Macht keinen Sinn


----------



## Alterac123 (15. August 2011)

Ich würde mitmachen , reicht da auch so eine Mein Link?

ABer bitte im Smalltalk Forum machen lassen.


----------



## tonygt (15. August 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Ich würde mitmachen , reicht da auch so eine Mein Link?
> 
> ABer bitte im Smalltalk Forum machen lassen.



Man kann mit jeder Kamera gute Bilder machen, nur nicht mit jeder Kamera alle denke das es ja nach Thema alle Bilder mitmachen kann


----------



## Wolfmania (15. August 2011)

na klar alles was Fotos macht, auch n Handy kann in manchen Situationen klasse Schnappschüsse machen oder ? Und auch analoge Kameras (falls das jemand noch kennt :-)) -> meine Idee ist halt daß jeder mitmacht und Spaß hat dabei, sich Anregungen holt und Tipps. Um Gewinnen sollte es nicht gehen und auch nicht um "gear score" 

Als erste Ideen für ein Thema werfe ich mal ins Forum
- Technik
- Fortbewegung
- Industrie
- Tradition
- Musik
- Kontraste
...

Wäre halt super, wenn man nach Festlegung eines Themas nicht im Archiv rumsucht nach so einem Bild sondern loszieht und danach sucht...


----------



## H2OTest (15. August 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> na klar alles was Fotos macht, auch n Handy kann in manchen Situationen klasse Schnappschüsse machen oder ? Und auch analoge Kameras (falls das jemand noch kennt :-)) -> meine Idee ist halt daß jeder mitmacht und Spaß hat dabei, sich Anregungen holt und Tipps. Um Gewinnen sollte es nicht gehen und auch nicht um "gear score"
> 
> Als erste Ideen für ein Thema werfe ich mal ins Forum
> - Technik
> ...


----------



## Konov (15. August 2011)

Find die Idee auch gut. Kann allerdings nur mit 2 Megapixel Handycam dienen, wenn das auch geht. Ne Spiegelreflexcam hab ich nicht.


----------



## painschkes (15. August 2011)

_Gut wäre auch wenn man dann die Exif's mit dazuschreibt - mich würde nämlich schon interessieren womit die Bilder dann gemacht worden sind._


----------



## tonygt (15. August 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> na klar alles was Fotos macht, auch n Handy kann in manchen Situationen klasse Schnappschüsse machen oder ? Und auch analoge Kameras (falls das jemand noch kennt :-)) -> meine Idee ist halt daß jeder mitmacht und Spaß hat dabei, sich Anregungen holt und Tipps. Um Gewinnen sollte es nicht gehen und auch nicht um "gear score"
> 
> Als erste Ideen für ein Thema werfe ich mal ins Forum
> - Technik
> ...



Schöne Anfangs Idee aber man müsste das ganze etwas spezialisieren ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (15. August 2011)

Tiere!!!


----------



## Deanne (16. August 2011)

Wettbewerbe im Designer-Forum? Kann mich düster daran erinnern, dass dort ziemlich viele schlechte Verlierer unterwegs sind, die keine Kritik vertragen. 

Man sollte sich zumindest darauf einigen, ob mit einer Kamera oder dem Handy fotografiert wird, sonst sind die Profis immer im Vorteil.


----------



## tonygt (16. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wettbewerbe im Designer-Forum? Kann mich düster daran erinnern, dass dort ziemlich viele schlechte Verlierer unterwegs sind, die keine Kritik vertragen.
> 
> Man sollte sich zumindest darauf einigen, ob mit einer Kamera oder dem Handy fotografiert wird, sonst sind die Profis immer im Vorteil.



Wer nicht mit Kritik umgehen sollte, sollte seinen Bilder da veröffentlichen wo man Kritk nicht mit bekommt ^^. Ich find Kritik sehr gut sowohl Positive als auch negative da sie einem Hilft an seinen Fotografien etwas zu verbesseren. 
Würde definitv sagen das mit richtigen Kameras fotografiert wird so wie es sein sollte . Handykameras ham für mich immer noch den Status der Kamera zum Fotografieren von Schnappschüssen.

Als erstes Thema würde ich Wasservorschlagen, also Bilder auf denen Wasser in irgendeiner Art und Weise im Vordergrund steht, egal ob Regen, Wasser in einem See/Meer oder Wasser aus Springbrungen hauptsache es ist klar ersichtlich das, dass Wasser im vordergrund steht.


----------



## Konov (16. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wettbewerbe im Designer-Forum? Kann mich düster daran erinnern, dass dort ziemlich viele schlechte Verlierer unterwegs sind, die keine Kritik vertragen.
> 
> Man sollte sich zumindest darauf einigen, ob mit einer Kamera oder dem Handy fotografiert wird, sonst sind die Profis immer im Vorteil.



Naja wenns auf das Motiv ankommt, kann man auch mit ner Handycam bessere Bilder machen als mit ner Spiegelreflexkamera.
Wenn natürlich nur auf die Bildqualität geschaut wird, dann wird ne Handycam immer abstinken. ^^


----------



## tonygt (16. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja wenns auf das Motiv ankommt, kann man auch mit ner Handycam bessere Bilder machen als mit ner Spiegelreflexkamera.
> Wenn natürlich nur auf die Bildqualität geschaut wird, dann wird ne Handycam immer abstinken. ^^



Ob ein Bild gut oder schlecht ist ist abhängig von vielen Faktoren ^^. Die Bildqualität spielt auf jeden fall eine Rolle, da die Bilder hier im Forum aber wahrscheinlich nicht so groß sein werden fällt die Qualität nur geringfügig auf. Zumindest vom Iphone weiß ich, das es gute Bilder macht so lang man sie nicht allzu groß haben will und nicht ausgedruckt


----------



## floppydrive (16. August 2011)

Fotos von mir sollte man nehmen alles andere wäre sinnlos


----------



## Feuerkatze (16. August 2011)

ich wär dabei. Sony alpha vorhanden. Wann gehts los?


----------



## tonygt (16. August 2011)

Thema hab ich vorgeschlagen, der Threadersteller sollte sich mal melden, da er dann dafür verantworlich ist. Welches Thema jetzt gewählt wird und das die Bilder alle im Anfangs Poste zu sehen sind und jedes mal eine Umfrageerstellt wird zum Voten.


----------



## monthy (16. August 2011)

Also.

Thema ist mir egal.
Würde vorschlagen, dass der Themenersteller das erste vorschlägt und dann immer der Sieger oder immer der Reihe nach^^

Ps. Habe mir die Canon EOS 1000d geholt. Für den Einstig nett. Viele Automatikfunktionen. Einfach zu bedienen. Macht spass. Konnte aber noch nicht viel machen, da die Zeit fehlt. Werde sie auf der GC dann mal richtig einweihen.

PPs. Die Mods hier im Forum können ja immer den Sieger kühren.

PPPs. Womit man die Fotos macht ist egal. Werde ich zwischen Digi, Spiegel und Iphone switchen.


----------



## Wolfmania (16. August 2011)

Ah da gibbs wohl genug Leutz, denn mal los - *Thema: Wasser* wie von tonygt vorgeschlagen :-) also alles was mit Wasser zu tun hat (Meer, See, Fluß, Mineralwasser, Pfütze...etc etc) 
Sagen wir mal *ein oder zwei Wochen* *ab heute* - ein Foto hier reinposten oder verlinken, dann nur noch überlegen wie das Bewerten gehen soll - z.B. könnte jeder 1/10 bis 10/10 geben und wir rechnen zusammen oder so.
Ach ja:* Kameratyp sollte egal sein,* auch Handy ok - Motiv ist meistens entscheidend, auch körnige oder unscharfe Bilder können einen Reiz haben - also nicht alles am Equip festmachen :-)


----------



## H2OTest (16. August 2011)

mit nachbearbeiten?


----------



## Wolfmania (16. August 2011)

ein wenig sollte schon erlaubt sein oder ?


----------



## tonygt (16. August 2011)

Wäre es nicht besser wenn du die Bilder in den Anfangs Poste nach einer bestimmten Zeit bsp 1-2 Wochen rein editierst. So das alle die gleichen Chancen haben. Die bilder werden dir dann via Pm zugeschickt und Optimal wenn man dann eine Umfrage mit Vote macht für Bild 1,2,3 usw.
So das danach gevotet wird wie gut die Bilder sind und nicht danach von Wem sie sind. So das erst nach dem Voten was vieleicht auch so 1-2 Tage gehen sollte gesagt wer welche Bilder gemacht hat.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2011)

Mir gefällt der obere Vorschlag^^

Allerdings wäre ich gegen Nachbearbeitung, immerhin soll es um die Photos gehen und nicht um die Photoshopkünste des Users...


----------



## Konov (16. August 2011)

Jo wäre auch gegen die Nachbearbeitung, denn das kann mit ein bißchen Übung jeder und das sollte ja nicht der Sinn der Sache sein...

Allerdings ist es wohl schwierig die Bilder regelmässig in den Anfang reinzueditieren... würde eher die Leute immer posten lassen, glaub da ist man flexibler und das macht weniger Arbeit.


----------



## tonygt (16. August 2011)

Finde es dann aber schwer das das ganze Fair bewertet wird, Optimal wäre es wenn jemand die Bilder sammelt und dann postet und dann gevotet wird.
Weil es sollten definitiv alle Bilder zur gleichen Zeit hochgeladen sein.
Und zum Editen ich würde sagen das normale Nachbearbeitung von Bildern erlaubt sein sollte es sollten natürlich keine komplette Manipulationen sein.


----------



## Firun (16. August 2011)

also dürfen nur alle mitmachen die eine Spiegelreflex haben oder wie habe ich das verstanden ? Oo

alles andere wäre ja eigentlich sinnfrei da eine handy bzw nichtspiegelreflex Kamera nie ein Ergebnis bringen kann wie eine teure Spiegelreflex..  bzw. war es bei mir der Grund warum ich mir damals eine Sony Alpha 350 geholt hatte, ich war mit meiner alten Kodak kompakt Kamera einfach an einer Grenze angelangt die ich Technisch nicht mit ihr überschreiten konnte.


Ihr solltet euch da mal ein paar Regeln überlegen wenn das gut laufen soll


----------



## tonygt (16. August 2011)

Es dürfen alle mitmachen die ne Kamera in irgendeiner Form haben so habe ich es zumindest verstanden ^^. Ich würde einfach mal das erste Thema jetzt laufen lassen und dann sehen wo es Probleme gab und was man besser machen kann.

Gut wäre noch ne Ungefähre Deadline für die Bilder und ab wann gevotet wird bzw. die Frage zu klären ob Bilder hier direkt von einem selbst gepostet werden oder ob jemand anderes die Bilder animmt und dann gleichzeitig veröffentlicht


----------



## Feuerkatze (17. August 2011)

Ich denke auch, dass es egal ist, mit welcher Kamera die Bilder gemacht wurden. Es geht ja auch um die Wahl des Motivs, Bildaufbau und Umsetzung einer Idee. Man kann auch mit der besten Spiegelreflex ziemlichen Müll produzieren genauso wie man mit einer Kompaktkamera ein gutes Bild zustande bringt. 

Natürlich hat man mit einer Spiegelreflex mehr Möglichkeiten, aber es sollte andere nicht daran hindern dennoch teilzunehmen.

Bearbeitung: allenfalls minimalst, so dass man nicht auf dem ersten oder zweiten Blick erkennt, dass da was geändert wurde.


----------



## Wolfmania (17. August 2011)

um es nicht zu kompliziert zu machen: innerhalb von 14 Tagen postet jeder hier ein Bild rein - dann von 1/10 bis 10/10 bewerten und ggfs Kommentare dazu schreiben und dann schaun wa mal wie die alle so sind ok ? Es kommt mir von Anfang an auf Spaß an der Fotografie an und nicht auf "wer ist der Beste". Ich stelle mir vor: viele schöne Fotos, Kommentare, Anmerkungen und Tipps dazu, dann wechselnde Themen. Hoffe das seht Ihr auch so...und nochmals: jeder Kamera ist erlaubt - wer eben nur ne Kompakte für 59,-&#8364; hat auch gut, dann eben dafür ne tolle Idee zum Thema das kann auch toll sein. Der olympische Gedanke geht hier vor :-) Nach den 14 Tagen können wir noch mal neu überlegen wenn es dann nicht so läuft - aus der Erfahrung lernen würd ich sagen. So ich muß nun mal den Akku der Kamera laden 

Ach ja zur Bearbeitung: denke wir lassen eine minimale Bearbeitung der Fotos zu, also Kontrakte oder Schärfe, Ausrichten des Bildes oder s/w Umwandlung. Aufwendige Collagen, komplette Neuberechnung des Bildes oder etwaige Sachen bitte nicht. Das kann ja später mal ein spezielles Thema werden.


----------



## monthy (17. August 2011)

Super. 

Werde dann mal loslegen.
Bin schon auf die Fotos gespannt.

Grübel grübel, welches Motiv nehme ich^^


----------



## tonygt (18. August 2011)

Ab wann darf man die Bilder den Uploaden ?


----------



## Wolfmania (18. August 2011)

Ab sofort - los los :-)


----------



## tonygt (18. August 2011)

Ja gut dann mach ich mal den Anfang




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerkatze (18. August 2011)

wär vielleicht noch nett (muss aber nicht), wenn man noch dazu schreibt, wie und wo und was und so. Nachdem es ja aktuelle Bilder sein sollten. 

Daher müsst ihr auch noch bis nach dem Wochenende warten, bis ich was poste


----------



## zoizz (18. August 2011)

Ich würde von einer Wertung ala 10/10 absehen, einfach sagen was einem gefällt ^^

Bei Tonygt find ich gut, dass blau das Bild dominiert, ich mag blau zur Zeit. Und es wirkt gestochen scharf und klar.

Fast aktuell aus´m Urlaub, Dänemark. Ein Pool mit Spa im Hintergrund )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






€: korrigiert, Mausi hat Recht -.-


----------



## schneemaus (18. August 2011)

Auch wenn ich selbst nicht mitmache, aber... Was hat das Bild über meinem Post mit Wasser zu tun? Abgesehen davon, dass Wolken aus Wasser bestehen, aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass das Thema da ein bisschen verfehlt wurde, oder? 

Wenn ich übrigens wieder mal ne Kamera hab, werd ich auch gerne mal hier mitmachen... *seufz*


----------



## tonygt (18. August 2011)

Jo also das Bild stammt aus einem Brunnen den ich in Österreich Fotografiert habe.
Habe mit einer 1/5000 Sekunde das Fliegende Wasser Fotografiert ^^.
Freue mich über Kritk und Verbesserungsvorschläge.

@ Zoizz so wie schon geschrieben wurde, das Bild hat Wasser nicht so wirklich im Mittelpunkt und es wirkt für mich mehr wie eine Dokumentation, wo man war als das ein Versuch wäre ein gutes Bild zu machen


----------



## H2OTest (18. August 2011)

So hier auch mal eins von mir, über Kritik freue ich mich natürlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (18. August 2011)

Joa wie schon gesagt gefällt mir ganz gut aber irgendwie wirkt es auf mich nicht so ganz Stimmig. Weiß selbst nicht genau woran es liegt vieleicht das ein bisschen ein scharfer Punkt im Bild fehlt oder das die schon sehr schwachen Farben des Flaschenhales durch den Bewölkten Himmel etwas dunkel wirken. Wär vieleicht cool gewesen wenn du die Reflektion in den Wassertropfen noch besser eingefangen hättest und den Focus mehr auf die Tropfen, als auf den Flaschenhals gerichtet hättest.


----------



## Wolfmania (19. August 2011)

stimme tonygt voll zu, es fehlt etwas an Schärfe und Kontrast bzw Farbe. Evtl ein wenig weiter weggehen mit der Kamera wenn auf dieser Distanz keine Schärfe mehr gelingt. Aber die Idee ist super !


----------



## Wolfmania (19. August 2011)

mein Foto

Ort: Regensburg
Nikon D3100 mit Stativ gemacht zur Abendstunde in meiner Heimatstadt


----------



## sympathisant (19. August 2011)

*Dieses Foto-Album ist kennwortgeschützt.* 
   Sollten Sie eine Einladung aber kein Kennwort bekommen haben, fragen Sie bitte beim Album-Besitzer nach.


----------



## Wolfmania (19. August 2011)

link oben geändert - danke für die Info -


----------



## Ennia (19. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ort: Florenz, Jan. 2011
DSLR: Canon 50D


----------



## Firun (19. August 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> mein Foto
> 
> Ort: Regensburg
> Nikon D3100 mit Stativ gemacht zur Abendstunde in meiner Heimatstadt



Sehr sehr geiles Bild, gefällt mir bis jetzt am besten, da stimmt einfach verdammt viel auf dem Foto, echt gut gemacht, welche Belichtungszeit und Blendwert hast du da verwendet ?


----------



## tonygt (19. August 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> mein Foto
> 
> Ort: Regensburg
> Nikon D3100 mit Stativ gemacht zur Abendstunde in meiner Heimatstadt



Sehr geiles Bild, ich vermute mal das es ein Hdr ist alle in allem sehr stimmig, Licht Spiegelung auf dem Wasser kommt gut an. Einzige Negative ist das man an den Wolken im Hintergrund ein leichtes Rauschen sehen kann.


----------



## Wolfmania (19. August 2011)

KEIN HDR - Details: 

AF-S DX VR Zoom-Nikkor 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G
 
18.0 mm
f8
15
ISO 400
0EV
 ich probiere mich momentan gerne bei Nachtaufnahmen, raubt zwar Zeit, aber ist sehr spannend. Mir fehlt nur ne gute Software, hab nur die Nikon Software - mal sehen

@ Ennia: sehr schön, fast Postkartenmotiv - muss ne schöne Stadt sein
@ Zoizz: sieht einladend aus der Pool
@ tonygt: gut festgehalten das Wasser, man kann bei sowas gut mit den Verschlußzeiten spielen, also einige Male verändern und sehen was am Besten kommt


----------



## Konov (19. August 2011)

Die Bilder bisher sehen alle gut aus.


----------



## Wolfmania (19. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Die Bilder bisher sehen alle gut aus.



jupp so stell ich mir das vor


----------



## monthy (22. August 2011)

So nun mein Beitrag.

Bin immer noch am rumspielen und habe nicht so wirklich die Ahnung.
Aber schaut selber.



Öh Bild weg.


----------



## monthy (22. August 2011)

So jetzt aber:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.fotos-hoc...0q3olzwhtk7.jpg

Text siehe oben.

Canon EOS 1100D 
Verschlusszeit 1/200
Belnde 8.0
ISO 800
Brennweite 55

Mfg

monthy


----------



## Deathstyle (22. August 2011)

Also ist Nachbearbeitung nun komplett verboten? Mein iPhone macht eigentlich ganz schicke Fotos aber ohne entsprechenden Feinschliff macht es absolut keinen Sinn damit einen Wettbewerb zu bestreiten, gerade wenns dabei nur um die schönsten Ergebnisse geht. Wer einmal eine Spiegelreflex in der Hand hatte kann einfach nichtmehr mit so einer Kamera zufriedenstellende Ergebnisse erzielen, allein die Belichtungsmöglichkeiten usw. machen eine gewisse Vergleichbarkeit unmöglich.


----------



## tonygt (22. August 2011)

Leichte Bearbeitung ist erlaubt man sollte halt keine komplette Bildmanipulation drauß machen.


----------



## Deathstyle (22. August 2011)

Das sollte man genau definieren, was ist denn dann erlaubt?
- Schneiden (wär ja nen Witz wenn nicht, oder?)
- Filter?!
- Licht?!
- Farben?! (oft wird schwarz/weiß anerkannt aber andere Farbänderungen verpöhnt)

Vielleicht mach ich demnächst eins und ihr könnt mir dann anhand dessen genau sagen was okay ist und was nicht.


----------



## tonygt (22. August 2011)

Einfach Bilder hochladen und falls irgendwas den anwesenden nicht gefallen sollte kann es ja gerne gesagt werden. Ich habe mein Bild auch nachbearbeitet


----------



## monthy (22. August 2011)

Ich würd sagen Standardänderungen wir Farbe und Helligkeit usw. sind erlaubt.
Wenn man es nicht übertreibt.
Außerdem kommt es auch am ehesten auf das Objet usw. an und nicht auf die Künste in der Photobearbeitung.

Mfg


----------



## Feuerkatze (23. August 2011)

Ich denke auch, dass man schon ein bisschen nachbearbeiten darf. Manchmal sehen die Farben halt doch nicht ganz so toll aus wie sie ausgesehen haben etc. Solange es halt noch nach Foto und nicht nach Photoshopkunstwerk aussieht. Wenn es zu stark auffällt wird es bestimmt Leute geben, die sich dann schon beschweren. Aber mach doch einfach mal. 

Hier dann mal mein Beitrag: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich war ich vorgestern abend noch am See um hübsche See-Sonnenuntergangbilder zu machen. Ich wurde von den Mücken gefressen und die Sonne hat sich hinter so komischen Wolken versteckt. Ich war nicht ganz überzeugt. 
Gestern früh sah ich dann das Spinnennetz. Es war aber schon etwas zu hell und dann hab ich beschlossen heut früher aufzustehen. 
Die Spinne war nicht sehr begeistert, dass ich ihr Netz nassgesprüht habe, aber ohne Wasser ist das Thema ja verfehlt.  

Genutzt habe ich mein Makro-Objektiv. Bildschärfe von Hand eingestellt und den Rest die Kamera machen lassen.


zu den weiteren Beiträgen sag ich später noch was.


----------



## sympathisant (23. August 2011)

gefällt mir bis jetzt am besten. der hauptaugenmerk liegt auf dem netz und dem wasser. der rest ist "ausgeblendet".

der rest der bilder sieht eher nach schnappschuss aus und kann mich bisher nicht überzeugen.


----------



## tonygt (23. August 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> gefällt mir bis jetzt am besten. der hauptaugenmerk liegt auf dem netz und dem wasser. der rest ist "ausgeblendet".
> 
> der rest der bilder sieht eher nach schnappschuss aus und kann mich bisher nicht überzeugen.



Harsche Kritik. Würde mich mal intressieren warum z.b. mein Bild oder andere nach einem Schnappschuss aussehen?

@Feuerkatze mir gefällt das Bild eigentlich sehr gut nur gefällt mir die Tiefenunschärfe nicht so wirklich, liegt einfach daran das der Rest des Netzes Unscharf ist es aber keinen Speziellen Grund gibt warum man einenb estimmten Punkt im Netz Scharf stellen sollte und der Rest unscharf ist. Ich fände es glaube ich schöner wenn das komplette Netz scharf ist.


----------



## Wolfmania (23. August 2011)

@Feuerkatze: schöne Idee mit dem Netz, die Spinne kann das ab :-)
-- wir sollten mal was für die Übersicht machen, damit man nochmals alle Fotos hintereinander sehen kann - neuer Thread nur für die Fotos evtl. zum einsehen ?? Sonst wird gern mal ein Bild übersehen denke ich


----------



## tonygt (23. August 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> @Feuerkatze: schöne Idee mit dem Netz, die Spinne kann das ab :-)
> -- wir sollten mal was für die Übersicht machen, damit man nochmals alle Fotos hintereinander sehen kann - neuer Thread nur für die Fotos evtl. zum einsehen ?? Sonst wird gern mal ein Bild übersehen denke ich



Da ja hier jetzt die Einzelheiten größtenteils geklärt sind würde ich Vorschlagen einen neuen Aufzumachen mit Umfrage. Damit man diese dann immer Editieren kann soweit das möglich ist. Von mir aus könnte ich den auch aufmachen ^^


----------



## Wolfmania (23. August 2011)

na denn mach mal - bin ab Samstag eh mal ne Woche offline - ab ans Meer - dann hätt ich auch wieder viele neue Wasser-Bilder anzubeiten denke ich mal


----------



## Deathstyle (23. August 2011)

Ich würde den hier als Diskussionsthread behalten und dann Fristen festlegen, bis dahin muss dem Verantwortlichen von jedem Teilnehmer ein Bild zugekommen sein was dann zum abgemachten Termin in einem neuen Thread+Voting veröffentlicht wird.


----------



## Feuerkatze (23. August 2011)

> @Feuerkatze mir gefällt das Bild eigentlich sehr gut nur gefällt mir die Tiefenunschärfe nicht so wirklich, liegt einfach daran das der Rest des Netzes Unscharf ist es aber keinen Speziellen Grund gibt warum man einenb estimmten Punkt im Netz Scharf stellen sollte und der Rest unscharf ist. Ich fände es glaube ich schöner wenn das komplette Netz scharf ist.



Dafür hätte das Netz in einer Ebene liegen müssen (das ist der 'Nachteil' in der Makrofotografie, da ist einfach nur ein sehr schmaler Tiefenbereich scharf), dann wäre der Hintergrund nicht hell genug gewesen und die Lichtpunkte im Wasser nicht vorhanden gewesen. Ich kann heute Abend noch ein Bild verlinken, bei dem ein kleinerer Bereich des Netzes genommen worden ist, und damit die Ebene besser getroffen. 

Zu den anderen Bildern:

@Tonygt: gefällt mir sehr gut. Dynamisch. Ich selbst hätte vermutlich versucht nur Himmel als Hintergrund zu haben. Aber auch so ist es schon sehr gut. 

@Zoizz: da muss ich mich leider den Kritikpunkten von Tonygt anschliessen. Es wirkt eher wie Dokumentation des Urlaubsortes, als ein künstlerisches Foto. Aber der Pool ist sehr einladend 

@H2Otest: sehr coole idee . Leider auch hier Zustimmung zu Tonygts Kritikpunkten: Der Hintergrund ist etwas zu dunkel. Damit gibt es dann zu wenig Lichtpunkte im Wasser, die dem mehr Dynamik verliehen hätten. Und die Schärfe ist eher auf dem Flaschenhals als auf den Tropfen gelandet. ich selbst hätte vermutlich vor der Flaschenöffnung noch 'Platz' gelassen. Also auf der Linken Bildseite noch Freiraum. Damit hat die Flaschenöffnung eine Richtung in der ein evenueller Inhalt fliessen könnte. Vermutlich würde schon ein Spiegelung des Bildes einen positiven Effekt haben (zumindest auf die Leute die von links nach rechts lesen).  hab ich glatt mal ausprobiert

@Wolfmania:  Das ist sehr stimmig und schön. 

@Ennia: Sehr schönes Stadtbild. Hätte ich vermutlich jetzt nicht für die Kategorie "Wasser" ausgewählt. Aber der Fluss ist doch präsent. ich selbst hätte vermutlich die Farbsättigung hochgesetzt und den weissabgleich richtung gelblich verschoben, aber das wäre dann ja schon eher im Bearbeitungsbereicht  

@Monty: gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Wasser steht hier doch deutlich im Vordergrund. ich habe nach was Ähnlichen gesucht, aber auf die schnelle nicht gefunden. Die Wasserfälle in meiner direkten Umgebung sind eher menschengemacht und nicht so toll. Ich hätte aber in dem Fall vermutlich eher etwas mit einer längeren Belichtungszeit gemacht um einen fliessenden Effekt zu erzielen. so wie hier. 



jaa übersicht klingt gut.


----------



## Deathstyle (23. August 2011)

Bild #4 im Voting ist ein gutes Beispiel für Bilder die man nur mit entsprechender Ausrüstung machen kann. Sehr schönes Bild übrigens.


----------



## tonygt (23. August 2011)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> Dafür hätte das Netz in einer Ebene liegen müssen (das ist der 'Nachteil' in der Makrofotografie, da ist einfach nur ein sehr schmaler Tiefenbereich scharf), dann wäre der Hintergrund nicht hell genug gewesen und die Lichtpunkte im Wasser nicht vorhanden gewesen. Ich kann heute Abend noch ein Bild verlinken, bei dem ein kleinerer Bereich des Netzes genommen worden ist, und damit die Ebene besser getroffen.
> 
> Zu den anderen Bildern:
> 
> ...



Übersicht ist da ^^. 
Ich weiß das dies bei Makro Objektiven der Fall ist, deswegen hätte ich wahrscheinlich für das Objekt gerade kein Makro genommen aber darüber kann man sich streiten sieht trotzdem sehr gut aus  . 
Zum Himmel, ich hab sehr viele Bilder von dem Wasser gemacht, auch einige ohne den Hintergrund aber bei allen, wo man nur den Himmel sieht, war es so das das Wasser fast unsichtbar geworden ist und gar nicht mehr richtig zu Geltung kam. Deswegen hab ich das genommen. Am liebesten hätte ich das Wasser ja gefärbt oder mit einem Farb Scheinwerfer angestrahlt. Aber das eine geht bei einem Springbrunnen leider nicht und das andere hatte ich nicht zur Hand ^^


----------



## tonygt (23. August 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Bild #4 im Voting ist ein gutes Beispiel für Bilder die man nur mit entsprechender Ausrüstung machen kann. Sehr schönes Bild übrigens.



Finde da den Satz von einem anderen Fotograf sehr treffend, man kann mit jeder Kamera schöne Bilder machen aber nicht mit jeder Kamera alle Bilder.


----------



## Grushdak (23. August 2011)

Hmm, hab das entweder hier übersehen ...
Ist das Thema denn nun schon abgeschlossen - oder kann ich noch ein Bild nachschieben?
Denn auch wenn das Voting bereits gestartet wurde ist mir das nicht so ganz klar.

greetz


----------



## Deathstyle (23. August 2011)

Sehr naive Betrachtungsweise, findest du nicht? Ich finde übrigens das der Titel des Votethreads sehr unvorteilhaft gewählt ist, das wirkt als wäre das auch gleichzeitig der letzte Contest - wär ja besser wenn man ein #1 oder "Thema: Wasser" oder ähnliches eingebaut hätte.


----------



## sympathisant (23. August 2011)

-gelöscht-


----------



## Wolfmania (23. August 2011)

*so, nun ist das erste Thema weitestgehend (etwas zu schnell) abgeschlossen worden - wir lernen nun aus den Fehlern und überlegen dann mal n neues Thema - neuer Thread dafür wäre notwndig, da 1. es hier zu unübersichtlich war und 2. einige nicht genau gelesen haben wann es losgeht und wann es endet.* Aber gut daß das Thema viele anspricht :-)


----------



## Feuerkatze (23. August 2011)

Ich denke auch, wir sollten zum einen dem Voting-Thread noch zufügen, dass es zum Thema Wasser ist. 

zum Anderen hier noch festlegen welches das nächste Thema wird und vielleicht noch die Bildgrösse definieren, weil das ja im Voting-Thread noch angesprochen worden ist. Auch weil die grösseren Bilder den Thread etwas gesprengt haben und gar nicht in einem ansehbar waren. 

Wenn wir das festgelegt haben, können wir zum Starttermin einen neuen Thread starten. Dort dann quasi einen Endtermin fürs Hochladen festlegen (14.Tage) und nach den 14 Tagen dann den Votingthread für das neue Thema eröffnen und das Voting wieder 2 Tage laufen lassen.




Text für das Eröffnungsposting wäre dann zB.


Jetzt können wieder neue Bilder hochgeladen werden. Enzeitpunkt für das Hochladen *Datum - Uhrzeit *


Thema: [Thema]
*Regeln:* 
Welche Kamera: es ist egal welche Kamera verwendet wird. Ob I-Phone, SLR oder Knipse
Bildgrösse: Bitte Maximal 800 px (längere seite)
Bearbeitung: nur soviel, dass es noch wie ein Foto aussieht. 
Aktualität: es sollte ein aktuelles Bild sein und nicht irgendeins, das grad zum Thema passt und schon seit Jahren auf der Festplatte rumlungert. 

und selbstverständlich sollte es selbstgeschossen sein. 



Zur Grösse mal ein Beispiel weil Tonygt ja 500 px vorgeschlagen hatte. Das finde ich eigenltich fast zu klein. Hab ich gemerkt, als ich meins verlinkt hab. Mein Vorschlag wäre 800 px (an der längeren seite) das wäre dann bei meinem Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so gross, ich glaube das ist grad angenehm, sprengt keine Threads und wirkt nicht wie ein Vorschaubild


----------



## tonygt (23. August 2011)

Hatte für das nächste Thema eine feste Deadline geplant und das mir die Bilder alle zugesandt werden und ich sie dann erst mal Anonym zum Voten freigeben und erst nach Ablauf der Voting Deadline sage wer welches Bild gemacht hat.

Über die Größe kann man sich streiten aber Bilder sollte in einem angemessen Rahmen sein. Ein Bild war sehr sehr groß so das es fast den ganzen Bildschirm sprengt sowas kann man ja vermeiden. Aber ich finde das 800 schon realtiv groß ist. Also 800 wäre für mich schon das Maximum. Bild Nummer 4 war es glaube ich was halt einfach 4,2k mal irgendwas groß ist was halt einfach zuriesig ist. 

@Grushdak kannst mir dein Bild noch schnell zu kommen lassen dann editieren ich es noch schnell rein. Wie gesagt fürs nächste Thema gibt es eine Feste Deadline. Das erste war erstmal ein Experiment ob zu sehen ob überhaupt Intresse da ist und auf was man alles machen muss. Aus Fehlern lernt man ja ^^.

Hab jetzt nochmal den Voting Thread Titel angepasst. Würde aber eher dazu Tendieren mit kommende Bewerben den Voting Thread zu Editieren und immer das Aktuelle Thema rein zu editieren, damit wir nicht soviele Threads aufmachen, da das glaube ich auch von den Mods nicht allzu gern gesehen wird. Wir können uns ja schon glücklisch schätzen das wir den Thread hier im Forum laufen lassen dürfen damit sich auch Leute beteiligen.


----------



## Feuerkatze (23. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Hatte für das nächste Thema eine feste Deadline geplant und das mir die Bilder alle zugesandt werden und ich sie dann erst mal Anonym zum Voten freigeben und erst nach Ablauf der Voting Deadline sage wer welches Bild gemacht hat.




das ist natürlich auch eine Option. Vor allem wird man so nicht beeinflusst von den anderen Teilnehmern. Spannend.


----------



## Deanne (23. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Hatte für das nächste Thema eine feste Deadline geplant und das mir die Bilder alle zugesandt werden und ich sie dann erst mal Anonym zum Voten freigeben und erst nach Ablauf der Voting Deadline sage wer welches Bild gemacht hat.



Auf jeden Fall besser. So wird wirklich nur nach Bild und nicht nach Nase gevotet und nachher kann keiner sagen, dass irgendwer einen Sympathie-/Titten-/Whatever-Bonus bekommen hat.


----------



## Ogil (23. August 2011)

Wenn die Bilder anstaendig nebeneinander stehen sollen, dann sollten sie irgendwo extern hochgeladen und hier im Forum nur als Thumbnail (dann alle Bilder mit gleicher Groesse) eingefuegt werden. So stehen dann die Bilder erstmal gleichwertig nebeneinander und man kann die einzelnen Bilder komplett und in voller Pracht oeffnen wenn man das dann will.


----------



## tonygt (23. August 2011)

Ogil schrieb:


> Wenn die Bilder anstaendig nebeneinander stehen sollen, dann sollten sie irgendwo extern hochgeladen und hier im Forum nur als Thumbnail (dann alle Bilder mit gleicher Groesse) eingefuegt werden. So stehen dann die Bilder erstmal gleichwertig nebeneinander und man kann die einzelnen Bilder komplett und in voller Pracht oeffnen wenn man das dann will.



Könnte man überlegen, da es hier aber nicht um einen wirklich Preis sondern nur um Spaß geht und für mich seine Fotokunst zu verbessern ^^. Finde ich das zu Aufwendig und finde das so mit den Voten und Spoilern eigentlich ganz angenehm


----------



## Wolfmania (23. August 2011)

ja es soll Spaß, Unterhaltung und mit konstruktiver Kritik sein, tonygt's Vorschlag ist so ausreichend. Wenn wir alle gut sind, machen wir einen PRO-Wettbewerb (epic) :-)


----------



## H2OTest (23. August 2011)

wäre auch cool wenn man jetzt spezifische Vorschläge für ein neues Thema macht
 z.B. 

Jetz noch schlecht : Bäume (Herbst)
Eis
Blätter
Nachtszene


----------



## tonygt (23. August 2011)

Wir brauchen vor allem noch Vorschläge für ein nächstes Thema ^^
Mir persönlich fällt grade nicht wirklich was ein, ich denk aber weiter drüber nach. Sollte halt auch was sein was sich gut Umsetzen lässt.


----------



## Wolfmania (23. August 2011)

hat nicht einer gepostet daß der Gewinner ein neues Thema aussucht ? Ansonsten sind hier gleich auf der ersten Seite viele Themenvorschläge


----------



## Feuerkatze (23. August 2011)

Es gab ja schon am Anfang ein paar Themen

- Technik
- Fortbewegung
- Industrie
- Tradition
- Musik
- Kontraste
- Sport
- Landschaft

Dazu hatte ich selbst mal mir als Themen gesetzt:
- Glas
- Portrait (ist halt schwierig wegen Persönlichkeitsrechten - da muss das Modell schon einverstanden sein)
- Eisenbahn (würde unter die Fortbewegung fallen)

und ach mir würde noch einiges einfallen
- Symetrie
- Alt
- Neu
- Gebäude
- Einfarbig (zB Farbe vorgeben)
- Reise
- Wetter
- Bunt
- Einsamkeit
- 


Musik fänd ich grad recht gut, auch wenn ich da vermutlich ein Motivproblem habe. nicht von der Idee her, eher von der Ausführung.


Edit: Gewinner sucht aus klingt gut, man kann ja aber dennoch mal vorschläge machen


----------



## Grushdak (23. August 2011)

Naja, dann kann ich bei den Regeln leider nicht mitmachen - 
da ich nicht mehr allzuoft knipse, meine Bilder schon ne Weile her sind.
Wenn ich nun neue Bilder machen müsste, dauert es halt ne Zeit, bis sie entwickelt wurden/werden -
da ich immer noch ne komplett analoge Spiegelreflexkamera nutze.

greetz


----------



## tonygt (23. August 2011)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> Es gab ja schon am Anfang ein paar Themen
> 
> - Technik
> - Fortbewegung
> ...



Können wir ruhig so Handhaben oder halt das neue Thema per Vote entscheiden lassen. Finde die Anfangs Vorschläge zu ungenau. Finde da die anderen von dir besser ^^. Würder derzeit zu Glas tendieren Portrai ist wie gesagt ein Persönlichkeitsrecht Problem. Und Eisenbahn finde ich nicht ganz einfach da die meisten eher an die Standard Züge als Motiv rankommen und die wenigstens die Möglichkeit haben "schöne" Eisenbahnen zu Fotografieren. Sollten für den Anfang erst mal Themen auswählen die jeder soweit er eine Kamera oder ähnliches hat umsetzen kann.


----------



## Wolfmania (23. August 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Naja, dann kann ich bei den Regeln leider nicht mitmachen -
> da ich nicht mehr allzuoft knipse, meine Bilder schon ne Weile her sind.
> Wenn ich nun neue Bilder machen müsste, dauert es halt ne Zeit, bis sie entwickelt wurden/werden -
> da ich immer noch ne komplett analoge Spiegelreflexkamera nutze.
> ...



das finde ich aber schade, da ich Nutzer analoger Kameras schätze - bin selbst auch noch einer nebenbei - da müssten wir bei Dir ne Ausnahmeregelung finden ! Analoge machen einfach noch irgendiw...andere Bilder - und die Spannung beim Abgeben des Films ist auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## Feuerkatze (25. August 2011)

Machen wir mal ne ordentliche Themensammlung: 


Technik
Fortbewegung
Industrie
Tradition
Musik
Kontraste
Sport
Landschaft
Glas
Portrait
Symetrie
Alt
Neu
Gebäude/Architektur
Einfarbig (zB Farbe vorgeben)
Reise
Wetter
Bunt
Einsamkeit
Zeit


----------



## Minatrix (25. August 2011)

Moin.

Darf man Vorschläge machen?

-Emotionen (allgemein oder einzelne)
-Makro
-Tiere (auch hier, allgemein oder einzeln)
-Nacht
-Blumen/Pflanzen

Ich finde es auch nicht schlim wenn ein Thema etwas "fluffig" gehalten ist, manchmal ist ja gerade spannend wie die Fotografen ein Thema interpretieren.

Grundsätzlich find ich die Idee den Gewinner des letzten Themas das neu aussuchen zu lassen ziemlich gut...  Ich kenn das aus einem anderen Forum da wurde das monatlich gemacht, also 3 Wochen zum "einreichen" der Fotos, eine weitere für die Abstimmung und der Sieger muss direkt das neue Thema vorgeben.


LG Mina


----------



## Feuerkatze (25. August 2011)

Klar, Vorschläge sind immer gut. Ich füg sie mal an die Liste. 


Technik
Fortbewegung
Industrie
Tradition
Musik
Kontraste
Sport
Landschaft
Glas
Portrait
Symetrie
Alt
Neu
Gebäude/Architektur
Einfarbig (zB Farbe vorgeben)
Reise
Wetter
Bunt
Einsamkeit
Zeit
Emotionen (einzeln oder allgemein)
Makro
Tiere (einzeln oder allgemein)
Nacht
Blumen/Pflanzen


----------



## tonygt (25. August 2011)

Zu wetter würde mir jetzt speziell noch Regen einfallen. Sonst halt auch noch Jahreszeiten wobei man dann immer Speziell zu der Jahreszeit nen Thema aufmachen sollte. Für den Herbst dann bsp. Laub oder Blätter.


----------



## Feuerkatze (26. August 2011)

hmpf, jetzt hab ich die Qual der Wahl.


----------



## Zonalar (26. August 2011)

Ich hab auch einen Vorschlag:

-Ponys


----------



## Wolfmania (26. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch einen Vorschlag:
> 
> -Ponys



....no comment....


----------



## schneemaus (26. August 2011)

Mir wäre auch noch was eingefallen: Sonnenauf- bzw. Untergänge sowie Skylines x)


----------



## MasterXoX (26. August 2011)

Autos! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (27. August 2011)

Feuerkatze es wäre mal ganz gut wenn du dich für nen Thema entscheiden würdest ^^. Damits weiter gehen kann, Vorschläge ham wir ja jetzt ausreichend.


----------



## EspCap (27. August 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Autos!




Das ist aber kein Foto, oder? Sieht man nach einem Screenshot aus GTA IV aus oder so.


----------



## Feuerkatze (27. August 2011)

okok, schon gut. 

Also neues Thema: "Landwirtschaft"

Sommerzeit - Erntezeit. Ob reifes Weizenfeld oder volle Apfelbäume, ob Traktoren oder Mähdrescher. Eine Spätsommerfahrt raus auf's Land wird den Fotografen gut tun  

Bilder bitte per PN an tonygt. Einsendeschluss ist der *14.09.2011 
*Maximale Bildgrösse 800 px.


----------



## tonygt (28. August 2011)

Intressantes Thema mal gucken vieleicht finde ich in Leogang nen gutes Motiv. Wie gesagt Bilder an mich per PN fragen können gerne hier gestellt werden oder auch an mich geschickt werden allerdings ist es wahrscheinlich das ich vom 4 bis 11 nicht Antworten werde da ich wie gesagt im Urlaub bin ^^.
Ich probier dann das Ergebnis in den Bestehend Voting Thread rein zu Editieren mit einer neuen Umfrage.


----------



## tonygt (3. September 2011)

Nochmal kurzes Update damit es mehr mitbekommen 

*Neues Thema: Landwirtschaft
Einsendschluss 14.09.11
Maximal Bildgröße: 800px
*Anregung von Feuerkatze: Sommerzeit - Erntezeit. Ob reifes Weizenfeld oder volle Apfelbäume, ob Traktoren oder Mähdrescher alles passt dazu. Traut euch und macht ein Bild wie gut es zum Thema passt entscheidet das Voting 
Bilder per Pm an mich, bin zwar ab Morgen bis zum 11.09 im Urlaub, PMs könnt ihr mir trotzdem schicken, allerdings werde ich bis dann nicht antworten.
Freue mich auf die Bilder


----------



## Feuerkatze (12. September 2011)

nochmal ein kurzes push

ich hoffe es gibt schon viele Einsendungen denkt dran, am Mittwoch ist Einsendeschluss.


----------



## Wolfmania (12. September 2011)

jupp - grad geht meine pn raus...


----------



## Feuerkatze (14. September 2011)

nicht vergessen heute letzter Tag. 

Ich bin schon gespannt auf die Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blordon (16. September 2011)

Bildbearbeitung ist nicht immer nötig wenn man ein gutes Foto schießt.

das hier habe ich nur durch Einstellungen gemacht.





EDIT: Bitte das Bild nur verwenden wenn ihr mich gefragt habt....ich erlaubs eh wenn wer nett fragt...aber auf keinen Fall veröffentlichen....Urheberrecht und so....außerdem hab ich das Bild Verkauft und der würd sich ärgern wenn das Bild wo anders auftaucht als bei mir.


----------



## Feuerkatze (18. September 2011)

Das Bild ist viel zu gross. Ich kann es mir gar nicht auf einmal angucken.  

Ich rate eh jedem, und gerade denjenigen, die damit Geld verdienen wollen, niemals Bilder in originalgrösse hochzuladen. Wie im anderen Thread erwähnt reichen eigentlich 500 px aus um ein Bild zu beurteilen ob es einem gefällt. ca. 1000 px machen es auch gross genug um Details zu erkennen. 
Daher ja auch die Grössenbeschränkung im Wettbewerb, weil wir vorher auch solche Rahmensprenger hatten. 

Was die Einstellungen betrifft: hängt halt auch ein bisschen von der Situation ab. Eine Blume läuft nicht davon (und ist damit ein tolles Übungsobjekt, ich hab auch ziemlich viele Blumenbilder) Ein Tier/Mensch behält seine Pose halt manchmal nur wenige Sekunden und da ist man Froh, wenn man diese überhaupt im Kasten hat. 

Ansonsten nettes Bild (wo findet man Käufer für sowas? Wie gesagt - ähnliche Bilder habe ich auch)

Mach doch einfach mit beim Wettbewerb. Wolfmania sollte bald ein neues Thema vorschlagen. Und ich freu mich, wenn es mehr als 3 Beiträge sind.


----------



## Firun (18. September 2011)

Blordon schrieb:


> Bildbearbeitung ist nicht immer nötig wenn man ein gutes Foto schießt.
> 
> das hier habe ich nur durch Einstellungen gemacht.
> 
> ...


Meine Meinung;
Unscharf(sieht man in voller Auflösung sehr gut) und zu Dunkel, aber ist ja Geschmackssache


----------



## Konov (18. September 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Meine Meinung;
> Unscharf(sieht man in voller Auflösung sehr gut) und zu Dunkel, aber ist ja Geschmackssache



Unscharf könnte daran liegen, dass es so riesig groß ist. ^^

Wenn mans auf Bildschirmgröße skaliert (24"), ist die Blume in der Mitte scharf. Der Rest soll ja unscharf sein.
Aber wie bereits gesagt wurde, das Bild ist eigentlich halt viel zu groß, damit kann kein Mensch was anfangen.


----------



## Grushdak (18. September 2011)

Blordon schrieb:


> ... aber auf keinen Fall veröffentlichen....Urheberrecht und so ....
> außerdem hab ich das Bild Verkauft und der würd sich ärgern wenn das Bild wo anders auftaucht als bei mir.


Mit dem Reinstellen hier hast Du schon die Rechte des Käufers verletzt. 
Nicht mal Du dürftest das Bild benutzen!

ps. 
Unscharf ist unscharf.
Wenn man Bilder in der Größenordung macht, sind auch diese Bilder eigentlich scharf.
Selbst wenn man kleine Bilder später stark vergrößern will, bleiben sie scharf, wenn sie gut geschossen wurden. 
Wenn man das nicht schafft, sollte man bei nem normalen Format bleiben, da fällt das nicht so auf. 

greetz


----------



## Firun (18. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Unscharf könnte daran liegen, dass es so riesig groß ist. ^^
> 
> Wenn mans auf Bildschirmgröße skaliert (24"), ist die Blume in der Mitte scharf. Der Rest soll ja unscharf sein.
> Aber wie bereits gesagt wurde, das Bild ist eigentlich halt viel zu groß, damit kann kein Mensch was anfangen.



Gerade in der Original Größe sollte ein Bild Scharf sein


----------



## Konov (18. September 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Gerade in der Original Größe sollte ein Bild Scharf sein



Naja aber den Effekt den du beschreibst, und den ich auch sehe, hab ich bei so riesen Bildern schon häufiger bemerkt, es wirkt dann irgendwie so grobkörnig wenns in die 2000 Pixel und mehr Region geht.


----------



## Wolfmania (18. September 2011)

Moin, das neue Thema ist: (Trommelwirbel).......*Technik*

Also alles was damit zu tun hat, sei es Computer oder Stereoanlage, Handy, Motor im Auto etc etc...das sollte viele anspornen hier mal mitzumachen und schön ein Bildchen an tonygt zu mailen.


----------



## tonygt (18. September 2011)

Also gut wie gesagt neues Thema ist drin hier nochmal die zusammenfassung

*Thema: Technik
Deadline: 1.09.11
Rahmenbedingungen: Bilder bitte Maximal 800 px groß, fertige Bilder bitte via PM an mich.

*


----------



## Wolfmania (18. September 2011)

Hm 01.09. Wird knapp...


----------



## Wolfmania (21. September 2011)

damit möglichst viele mitmachen hier nochmal:

*Thema: Technik (also viele Möglichkeiten hier ein Motiv zu finden)
Deadline: 01.10.11
Rahmenbedingungen: Bilder bitte Maximal 800 px groß, fertige Bilder bitte via PM an tonygt.*


----------



## tonygt (21. September 2011)

OMfg jetzt fällt mir auch erst auf das ich im falschen Monat bin . Immer diese Studenten die das Datum nicht kennen


----------



## Blordon (23. September 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Mit dem Reinstellen hier hast Du schon die Rechte des Käufers verletzt.
> Nicht mal Du dürftest das Bild benutzen!
> 
> ps.
> ...




Also wegen Urheberrecht und Vk, das wurde mehr oder weniger ausgemacht dass ich es weiter verwenden darf.Und wegen Größe habt ihr Recht...nur ist das älter und war nur zur Veranschaulichung gedacht.Ich hoffe ich schaffs bis zur Deadline noch...hab viel Stress xD


----------



## Wolfmania (26. September 2011)

cool fürs neue Foto mußte ich nicht mal ausm Haus gehen


----------



## tonygt (30. September 2011)

Da ich bis jetzt erst 2 Bilder zugeschickt bekommen habe, für den Fotowettbewerb der Morgen Abend endet, wollte ich mal fragen wies bei de adneren so aussieht. Planen die meisten erst ihre Bilder morgen abzuschicken oder gibt es sonst keine Leute die Bilder gemacht haben, weil die Deadline zu kurz war? WEnn die Deadline das Problem sein sollte könnte man das ganze auch noch nach hinten verschieben.


----------



## Feuerkatze (1. Oktober 2011)

geplant war schon, aber ja die Deadline ist diesmal etwas zu knapp für mich, da ich die letzten beiden Wochen viel zu viel unterwegs war.


----------



## tonygt (1. Oktober 2011)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> geplant war schon, aber ja die Deadline ist diesmal etwas zu knapp für mich, da ich die letzten beiden Wochen viel zu viel unterwegs war.



Würde es für dich z.b. Sinn machen wenn ich die Deadline um eine Woche nach hinten verschiebe oder würdest du jetzt eh nicht mehr teilnehmen ?


----------



## Feuerkatze (1. Oktober 2011)

ich würd schon noch teilnehmen, wenn ich die Woche noch habe. Ich hab auch fotografiert, aber bin halt noch nicht dazu gekommen das ganze auszuwerten und zu gucken was tatsächlich geeignet ist


----------



## tonygt (1. Oktober 2011)

Gut dann verlängere ich hier mit die Deadline auf den 8.10 und hoffe auf mehr Einsendungen

Neue Deadline: 8.10


----------



## Wolfmania (4. Oktober 2011)

---------------------push------------------------


----------



## Zonalar (4. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich fotographiren könnte und eine geeignete Kamera hätte, würde ich vielleicht mitmachen (beim nächsten Thema). Aber dies ist nicht der Fall :/ Irgendwo gammelt schon eine Kamera rum, aber nur die 0815 version.


----------



## Feuerkatze (4. Oktober 2011)

0815 ist völlig in Ordnung. Und das Thema läuft noch den Rest der Woche. 

Technik ist ja eh so ein weites Feld, dass es mich echt wundert, dass bisher nur 2 Einsendungen gekommen sind. ich habe eher die Qual der Wahl. Und eins der Bilder ist auch mit ner 0815 Kamera entstanden. Aber vielleicht schaff ich es ja heut oder morgen mich zu entscheiden, und Yso wird auch nochmal getreten dass er mitmacht.


----------



## Zonalar (4. Oktober 2011)

Och, vielleicht geb ich mir heut abend nen Ruck und machn nettes Bild  
Ma schaun...


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Oktober 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Och, vielleicht geb ich mir heut abend nen Ruck und machn nettes Bild
> Ma schaun...



gut daß das Thema nicht Pony ist... sorry mußte sein


----------



## Feuerkatze (5. Oktober 2011)

Pass auf, nachher gewinnt er und bringt genau das als nächstes Thema


----------



## Zonalar (5. Oktober 2011)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> Pass auf, nachher gewinnt er und bringt genau das als nächstes Thema



Weisst du was? Das ist eine geniale Idee! Ich nehm mir glaub gleich heut Abend Zeit dafür.


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Oktober 2011)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> Pass auf, nachher gewinnt er und bringt genau das als nächstes Thema



...................................man kann auch mal aussetzen.......................naja gibt ja noch Pony-Frisuren oder so...


----------



## Feuerkatze (7. Oktober 2011)

*push* 

ich hoffe es sind jetzt noch ein paar mehr Beiträge dabei. Deadline ist morgen, wer also noch Technik-Bilder hat - mitmachen. Da kann man zumindest nicht behaupten, dass man keine Motive hat. Wo uns doch die Technik echt an allen Ecken umgibt.


----------



## Konov (8. Oktober 2011)

Muss mir in Zukunft wohl auch mal wieder eine Kamera kaufen, irgendwas durchschnittliches, dann würde ich auch mitmachen. ^^


----------



## tonygt (8. Oktober 2011)

Also ich hab jetzt schon einige Einsendungen bekommen, so das ein gutes Voting stattfindet, vieleicht kommt ja heute im laufe des Tages noch was dazu. Einsedungen werden bis 24 Uhr angenommen und ich werden dann im Verlauf des Sonntags das Voting eröffnen.


----------



## Feuerkatze (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich hol mal die Liste wieder hervor, nachdem es ja bald ein Neues Thema geben sollte. Vorschläge sind weiterhin wilkommen. 


Wasser
Landwirtschaft
Technik
Fortbewegung
Industrie
Tradition
Musik
Kontraste
Sport
Landschaft
Glas
Portrait (auf Persönlichkeitsrecht achten)
Symetrie
Alt
Neu
Gebäude/Architektur
Einfarbig (zB Farbe vorgeben)
Reise
Wetter
Bunt
Einsamkeit
Zeit
Emotionen (einzeln oder allgemein)
Makro
Tiere (einzeln oder allgemein)
Nacht
Blumen/Pflanzen
Autos
Ponys ()
Momente
Personen (auf Persönlichkeitsrecht achten)
Bäume
Eis
Blätter
Rost


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Oktober 2011)

aarrrggghhh Ponys !!!!


----------



## Feuerkatze (17. Oktober 2011)

Wie siehts aus mit nem neuen Thema?


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Oktober 2011)

Moin,

soooo dann mal zum neuen Thema: *Herbst* 

--> Einsendeschluß ist der 30.10. - Fotos an tonygt mailen - denn mal ran an die Kameras ! Bäume, Blätter, Freundin mit Schal im Wald - all sowas kann fotografiert werden !


----------



## Feuerkatze (17. Oktober 2011)

30.10 ist schon ziemlich knapp, meinst du nicht? Das sind weniger als 2 Wochen. Nicht, dass es aus Zeitmangel wieder nur 2 Bilder werden.


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Oktober 2011)

ja ok - es sollen doch mal mehr Leute mitmachen...dann 06.11. oder 13.11. - und es muß immer beim einloggen auf buffed.de gefragt werden: "Schon ein Foto zum aktuellen Thema an tonygt geschickt? "


----------



## Konov (17. Oktober 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> soooo dann mal zum neuen Thema: *Herbst*
> 
> --> Einsendeschluß ist der 30.10. - Fotos an tonygt mailen - denn mal ran an die Kameras ! Bäume, Blätter, Freundin mit Schal im Wald - all sowas kann fotografiert werden !



Ooooohhh geil, wenn ich ne anständige Cam am Start hätte, könnte ich so coole Bilder von meinen Biketouren im Wald machen. 
Naja das nächste Mal... bin gespannt auf eure Bilder!


----------



## Feuerkatze (17. Oktober 2011)

Hast du niemanden von dem du eventuell eine Cam leihen könntest? Inzwischen hat doch fast jeder mindestens eine kleine Kompaktknipse mit der man schon mal losziehen könnte. Wär doch echt schön, wenn nicht nur 4 Leute mitmachen würden.


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ooooohhh geil, wenn ich ne anständige Cam am Start hätte, könnte ich so coole Bilder von meinen Biketouren im Wald machen.
> Naja das nächste Mal... bin gespannt auf eure Bilder!



Mensch was hastn fürn Handy ?? Jeder 2. läuft doch mim Iphone oder Samsung rum mit eingebauer Kamera---


----------



## Konov (17. Oktober 2011)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> Hast du niemanden von dem du eventuell eine Cam leihen könntest? Inzwischen hat doch fast jeder mindestens eine kleine Kompaktknipse mit der man schon mal losziehen könnte. Wär doch echt schön, wenn nicht nur 4 Leute mitmachen würden.



Ich hatte lange Zeit eine Digicam. Aber beim Umzug ist die im Müll gelandet 

Seit dem hab ich keine. Und mitm Handy machen, naja da würde nicht viel bei rum kommen!
Und @Wolf nein, sowas brauche ich gar nicht. Smartphones gehen seit Jahren an mir vorbei, bis mir eins geschenkt wurde, was ich jetzt auch benutze, allerdings nur zum SMS schreiben und telefonieren. 
Bilder knipsen geht damit auch, aber hab das Gefühl, für den Contest hier reicht das nit.


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Oktober 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> soooo dann mal zum neuen Thema: *Herbst*
> 
> --> Einsendeschluß ist der 30.10. - Fotos an tonygt mailen - denn mal ran an die Kameras ! Bäume, Blätter, Freundin mit Schal im Wald - all sowas kann fotografiert werden !



Erinnerung !  Einsendeschluß verlängert bis 13.11. !


----------



## H2OTest (21. Oktober 2011)

Jaja ich war gestern schon unterwegs, habe auch schon ein Foto, da kommt aber das Thema herbst nicht so gut rüber


----------



## Dracun (21. Oktober 2011)

Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Die Bilder sollen Maximal 800px(was hoch/breit?) sein? Das heißt ich muss ein eventuelles Bild verkleinern? Richtig? Und darf ich fragen wieso es diese Größenbegrenzung gibt? Wieso die Bilder in Originalgröße belassen und als Thumbnail hier posten?


----------



## tonygt (21. Oktober 2011)

Aus dem einfachen Grund weil ich die Bilder hier als Vote im Forum Online stelle und es so deutlich angenehmer ist, für die Leute zum einen die Bilder anzusehen bzw zu vergleichen. Problem an Thumbnails ist das nicht umbedingt alle Uploader schnell sind und mir ganz persönlich es zu nervig wäre verschieden Image Uploader zu laden, um die Bilder zu vergleichen. Abgesehen davon der Hauptgrund ist, das man einfach eine gemeinsame Rahmenbedinung hat, damit alle die gleichen Chancen haben, egal ob sie eine Spiegelreflex oder Digicam verwenden.


----------



## Feuerkatze (21. Oktober 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Die Bilder sollen Maximal 800px*(was hoch/breit?)* sein?



Die längste Seite soll maximal 800 sein. ist es hochkant also die Höhe und bei quer die Breite.


----------



## Feuerkatze (24. Oktober 2011)

nochmal *push* bevor er in Vergessenheit gerät. 

Das Wochenende hier war ja vom Wetter her (hier zumindest) traumhaft und hat viele "goldener Oktober" Motive geboten. Leider musste ich feststellen, dass es nicht so ganz einfach ist mit zappelndem Pferd in der einen und Kamera in der anderen Hand.  
Aber ich hab ja noch ein bisschen Zeit bis zum 13.


----------



## Wolfmania (24. Oktober 2011)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> Leider musste ich feststellen, dass es nicht so ganz einfach ist mit zappelndem Pferd in der einen und Kamera in der anderen Hand.
> Aber ich hab ja noch ein bisschen Zeit bis zum 13.



klingt nach Äkschn-Foto


----------



## Feuerkatze (30. Oktober 2011)

Naja eher nach verwackeltem Foto. Wir können auch anders  

der Klassiker wäre verwischter Pferdekopf im Bild (hier nicht ganz verwischt):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und er kann auch stehen bleiben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (31. Oktober 2011)

schöne Reitstrecke da - sieht idyllisch aus


----------



## Konov (31. Oktober 2011)

Jo sieht echt schön aus, so isses im örtlichen Wald hier auch. ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (31. Oktober 2011)

Reitest Du immer ohne Sattel und nur mit Trense? Schönes Herbstbild, wir haben hier leider keinen Wald


----------



## Feuerkatze (31. Oktober 2011)

ich bin da nur spazieren gegangen, weil der Sattel nicht passt. Der neue ist noch nicht da. Zur besseren Kontrolle habe ich nen Kappzaum dran getan. Ohne Sattel reite ich nur Pferde, bei denen ich sehr sicher bin. Das ist bei ihm nicht der Fall, das ist noch ein junger Hupfer, der auch mal vor nem bösen umgemähten Grasstreifen erschrickt und dann 2 m zur Seite hüpft. 

Idyllisch ist es dort nur an Regentagen. Bei so einem Wetter wie gestern ist das eher sehr stark bevölkert von Spaziergängern und Bikern. (und Reitern  )
Aber schön ists dort schon.


----------



## shadow24 (31. Oktober 2011)

wir haben hier auch so einen schönen wald,durch den ich mit meinem kleinen sohn gerne mit dem rad fahr...herrlich dazu die herbstatmosphäre...gerade letzte woche wunderschön der wald mit der herbstsonne,wie die strahlen durch das blätterdach scheinen und glitzern...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (31. Oktober 2011)

bei uns fallen leider die blätter noch nicht so stark .. darum sieht meine auch eher nach sommer aus


----------



## Feuerkatze (31. Oktober 2011)

Hehe, ich hab auch ein paar Bilder, die noch immer nach Sommer aussehen, weil alles total grün ist. Hängt halt voll von den Baumsorten ab.


----------



## Feuerkatze (10. November 2011)

*nochmal push*

Ich hoffe ihr habt alle schon fleissig Bilder an Tonygt geschickt. Ich hatte richtig Schwierigkeiten mich für ein Bild zu entscheiden. Dieser Herbst war/ist ja auch eher so ein Bilderbuchherbst, dass einen die Motive ja schier ins Gesicht hüpfen. Ich hoffe also, dass das motiviert hat und es mehr als 3 Beiträge gibt. 


Ahja, und ich entfliehe dem Nebel hier und bin dan erstmal ab Samstag für 10 Tage in der Karibik. Sollte das nächste Thema Bäume sein, kann ich Palmenbilder beisteuern


----------



## Feuerkatze (25. November 2011)

Nachdem ja nu das ganze ein bisschen in die Kritik geraten ist und Aufwand/Resonanz Verhältnis nicht so toll war der Vorschlag hier weiter Bilder zu posten ohne da einen grossartigen Wettbewerb draus zu machen, sondern eher zum sich gegenseitig Bilder zeigen und loben, kritisieren, etc. 

Nachdem das Voting ja eigentlich auch schon zu ende ist ziehe ich daher wieder hierher um:

Bild war dieses jenige meine: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dazu


Wolfmania schrieb:


> ein schönes Herbst-Blatt (leider liegt der Schärfepunkt nicht auf dem Blatt)



jau, das mit dem Schärfepunkt hat mir auch nicht gefallen, war das Pferd, welches da rumgerüttelt hat. Aber von meiner  Auswahl her  fand ich es am stärksten.


----------



## Wolfmania (25. November 2011)

@Feuerkatze: mir gefallen Bild01 + Bild13 bei Deinem Album sehr gut. Das erste hat eine schöne Stimmung mit Nebel, das andere ist eine schöne Nahaufnahme.
Was momentan schön zu knipsen ist: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es ist ja nahezu jeden Abend ein schöner Sonnenuntergang zu bewundern...zumindest in NRW


----------



## Wolfmania (25. November 2011)

Doppelpost....grummel ich bin kein Profi im Bilder-einfügen...


----------



## Feuerkatze (2. Dezember 2011)

Im Urlaub hab ich auch ein paar Sonnenuntergangsbilder gemacht, aber die Sonne wollte durch die vorhandenen Wolken nicht wirklich im Meer versinken. 

Aber auch hier in der Schweiz gibts hübsche Farbspiele zum Sonnenuntergang 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Sonnenaufgang:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gestern abend und heute morgen geknipst mit der "kleinen" (Nikon Coolpix AW 100)


----------



## H2OTest (2. Dezember 2011)

das 2te gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Wolfmania (2. Dezember 2011)

@ Feuerkatze: ich finde das erste sehr schön :-)
hier auch noch eins von vor ner Woche



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (2. Dezember 2011)

@ Feuerkatze das zweite gefällt mir von den Farben und vom Licht sehr gut mich stört aber das Haus und die Tanne Rechts und Links die so leicht ins Bild reinragen 

@Wolfmania der Himmel hat eine genial Farbe. Allerdings finde ich das das Bild nach oben hin zu weit wirkt, da passt das Verhältnis von Boden->Himmel nicht.


----------



## Feuerkatze (2. Dezember 2011)

du müsstest das Zweite mal ganz sehen  ich hab da eh schon viel rumgeschnippelt, es war nur ein Schnappschuss vom Hof meiner Firma aus und ich wollte halt die Farben einfangen. Bis ich oben war, war das Farbspiel weg und auch der Winkel für den Baum blöd. Tja so ist das halt mit den Motiven. Meist präsentieren sie sich im falschen Moment....


----------

